# A Gnome has emerged



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2005)

Greeting fellow seekers of fear, i just wanted to let you know i was here


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2005)

nice to feel welcomed...


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

You're funny for a gnome. You're welcomed - I just think everybody's on holiday just now (it's not really the season, you know).


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been feeling a little under the weather lately, hence the lack of activity from me. Welcome aboard! Be sure to take off your pointy gnome shoes and make yourself at home.

Wait, do gnomes have pointy shoes or do they wear clogs? I can never remember.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Whilst I, sort of wait around to see if the person who is introducing themselves will post more than just that one post, or if they will show up like many others in the past have to plug their sites and are never heard from again. I have seen sites that won't let you post site promos if that is your primary objective. You have seven posts to your name, so I guess that I will say, "Hi; welcome aboard!"


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2005)

sometimes we do, often just clogs. And thanks, i hope to be of use here.
*hangs up pouinty red hat on bucky*
P.S. hope you feel better ZombieF


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## CanopyOfCarnage (Apr 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hello! Welcome to the group.


----------

